

Delicious acquired by YouTube founders Chad Hurley and Steve Chen - stevedewald
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/feeds/will-delicious-get-tastier-after-its-departure-from-yahoo/3855

======
stevedewald
I, for one, am excited to see Delicious under the control of some capable
people again. I used to use it all the time.

